# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Hardware & Περιφερειακά Η/Υ >  >  Switch 3com 24port

## mikemtb

Πωλείτε το switch η ανταλασσεται με mikrotik router
Τιμή γύρω στο 30άρι να φεύγει.
Πλήρως λειτουργικό.
Ολες οι πόρτες είναι auto Mdi-x.
Παραλαβή κάπου γύρω στα νότια προάστια, η Κορωπί 

Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

----------

